# Framing and Printing



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi ,

I need some poster/Prints framed. Where can I get this done in 6thOctober?

I also need to print photographs from a USB key. Kodak shop in Dandy Mall has now closed. Any ideas

TIA


----------

